# Miami, FL B&T 3 yr. old Male



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Pet Pardons on Facebook | Facebook









*Age: *Approx. 3 Years *Gender: *Male *Kennel #*A1253802
*Personality / Description*

KIMBO - ID#A1253802

My name is KIMBO.

I am a neutered male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 3 years old.

I have been at the shelter since May 26, 2011.

*Where to Adopt*

Miami Dade Animal Services
, Miami, FL 33166 Kimbo has been here since May 26, 2011 (60 Days)
*Reason being at shelter: *
Stray


For more information, *email:* [email protected]


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Not Listed on the M-D website - hope he found a good home, but this is a very high kill shelter.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

